# Black Water grinder speed clash



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Thought I'd throw it in here as well, just in case you haven't seen it on HB:

http://bwissue.com/xe/grinder/25753

[use google translate from Korean if you can't understand a thing]

I know nothing about the method used to get those graphs, or what speeds they ran the grinder at, but it might trigger an interesting discussion

Regards,

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting ! Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Can anyone translate the rough principle into English that is possible to understand... trying to read that just pickled my head.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Basically the graphs shows that at lower speeds you get a more uniform grind. What it doesn't say though is how the data was collected and what speeds they tried, so imho it's a bit useless.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im thinking Major v Royal - same burr size


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Im thinking Major v Royal - same burr size


That would be a good test.


----------

